# Pulled pork Mac n Cheese.



## sparks65 (Sep 25, 2017)

Had my 1st crack at smoked Mac n cheese. Combined 2 recipes. I tried the one from House of Q and added a couple of steps from Martha Stewart (My wife favourite) bad idea. I added all the stuff the book said plus a lb of pulled pork to the mix, then added bread cube not crumbs for the topping. When I did the research I found temps and time differed every where I looked. 250° for an hr, 250/2hr, 350/1 hr 375/1 hr. after 1 hr @ 250° it didn't look any different so I cranked the heat to 360 for 45 min. Not a good idea. You were right Brian 350° for an hr would have done. Over all th emac n cheese part was ok. Nice bit of smoke. A touch dry but not to bad. But the crust was pretty banded crisp. Those bread cubes were almost like gravel and the bacon was defiantly "crispy". But I will try it again...in a bit. 1st pic below...That's a good book.













IMG_0064.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Sep 25, 2017


















IMG_0059.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Sep 25, 2017


















IMG_0060.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Sep 25, 2017


















IMG_0061.JPG



__ sparks65
__ Sep 25, 2017






All said and done not to bad, i guessI


----------



## b-one (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey why is there more veggies then meat? If you get to crispy bread topping if you wrap it in foil and there's enough steam it will soften. Just remember practice makes perfect and tasting along the way is fun!


----------



## sparks65 (Sep 25, 2017)

b-one ,the evil broc. and cauliflower is not my idea. :(  But I like the steaming idea.  Thanks for the thought.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2017)

It looks pretty darn good to me!

Nice job!

Al


----------

